# DNA 75c Screen



## Christos (1/2/19)

Looking for a new DNA 75C screen.

@Pho3niX90, I recall you being a DNA agent?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/2/19)

Someone should have one somewhere @Christos

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/19)

Creme de Vape in the UK has them @Christos. Why not get a Dani Mini and a replacement screen at the same time! 

https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/...ectPath=/Shops/yxve46fvrnud/Products/EVOLV-16

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (2/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Creme de Vape in the UK has them @Christos. Why not get a Dani Mini and a replacement screen at the same time!
> 
> https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/...ectPath=/Shops/yxve46fvrnud/Products/EVOLV-16
> View attachment 157534


Think this is a fantastic suggestion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/19)

Bazinga! Done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (3/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Done!


Screen and Dani mini on the way! Thanks for the heads up @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

